# Need input



## TouronVineyards (Mar 21, 2012)

Trying to get a little feedback on my new labels. Don't be to harsh-lol


----------



## Rocky (Mar 21, 2012)

I like them They seem a mixture of fun, like the Candy Apple and serious, like the Kiwi Sauvignon Blanc. It appears that you have them laid out for printing on a 8.5 x 11 sheet and then you cut them apart, right? You might be able to save some time using precut label sheets. Of course you would have to re-layout the labels.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 21, 2012)

I like them, a few are hard to read but that could be the computer. What software did you use?


----------



## robie (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice labels.


----------



## TouronVineyards (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks. Yes I print them out as needed onto an 8.5 x 11 page. The local home brew place sells paper but I got some full sheets from office store and have a slicer to cut them out easier. Where ate you getting the paper w/templates from? Avery?


----------



## jswordy (Mar 21, 2012)

I prefer the white 4 in the bottom set. Easy to read and yet arty. Less is more.


----------



## RickC (Mar 21, 2012)

Good job. I also like fun and colorful labels.


----------



## Randoneur (Mar 21, 2012)

I think you did an excellent job on the labels.


----------



## KSKOH (Mar 21, 2012)

I like all the labels, especially the second sheet. Is this pre-printed paper? As someone asked previously, what software do you use?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 21, 2012)

Great job. I agree love the graphics. I agree several are hard to read like the very first one and the second to last one with the red dot. I would only move the wording around or the color of the font. Be careful not to take away from your image. Great job!!


----------



## Rocky (Mar 22, 2012)

TouronVineyards said:


> Thanks. Yes I print them out as needed onto an 8.5 x 11 page. The local home brew place sells paper but I got some full sheets from office store and have a slicer to cut them out easier. Where ate you getting the paper w/templates from? Avery?


 
Yes, I use the Avery 8164 shipping labels and they work fine on a 750 ml bottle. You can also get a free software download from Avery to make labels.


----------



## Noontime (Mar 23, 2012)

As others have said, a few are hard to read. I like the Kiwi with the same label printed on a full sheet of a larger image; really like the idea of the labels being different on each bottle using that background.


----------



## Affe (Mar 23, 2012)

The kiwi labels are my favorite as well. Simple yet elegant, and easy to read.

Do you use the same font as Corona?


----------



## TouronVineyards (Mar 23, 2012)

Never thought about it but it does look like the font on a corona bottle. Oh well, hope the don't see it-jk


----------

